# Renewing UK passport from France



## Mirage123

Hi guys,

How long does it take to renew your UK passport from France? The internet seems to say 3-6 weeks. Does this match up with people's experiences?

How about factoring in the reported backlogs in the UK? I'm being optimistic and hoping that that doesn't affect people abroad for some reason... maybe because there's some sort of fast stream for those of us living overseas because it's more pressing for us?

Cheers!


----------



## Lancashire_Lass

Hi. Not sure if the passports from France go to the passport office in Durham like mine had to, or even if different offices make a difference, but I applied online (including providing photo) on June 3, they received my old passport around a week later. I just this morning received the text to say all my documents pass muster and they are working on it. No idea how long that part takes but as been 2.5 weeks so far might give you an idea? They will “let me know when my passport has been despatched”. 
The Passport Office guideline says to allow 4-11 weeks I believe but that is for the USA so might be longer due to courier times.
Feeling a bit ‘stateless’ without my passport so hope it comes soon, 😳


----------



## Clic Clac

Passport Office are now quoting 10 weeks, and say that over the past 3 months 98.5% were completed in this time.


----------



## Poloss

I renewed mine in 2018 and it was delivered within the 3 to 6 weeks announced above.
First time I renewed in France was via the consulate in Lyon, then Paris, now Durham


----------



## Lancashire_Lass

Hi. Just in case still helpful, I just received my new passport here in Southern California (DHL). Shocked working on 4th July! Anyway it was dated June 28 as issue date. 
so process dates:
June 1 submitted online forms, photo and payment
June 3 mailed old passport international, signed for - delivered Durham office June 9
Notification old passport received - June 21 ( assume it sat in the intray until officially started to be processed)
June 28 - notification passport application approved (photo and all documents approved) - new passport being printed
June 29 - passport printed and been sent to courier
June 30 DHL notification anticipated delivery July 5
July 4 - DHL notification being delivered between 5-7 pm. Arrived at 1.30-ish. 
old passport following on - they said up to three weeks.


----------

